# Neuanfang



## Backbite (10. November 2007)

Clean slate sucht!!

Wie unser Name schon sagt- Neuanfang. Wir wollen auf dem Server [Deu]Antonidas auf Seiten der Allianz so schnell wie möglich eine neue Gilde gründen. Wir haben es satt ganz alleine Charaktäre hochzuspielen und von Anfang an alleine in der Welt von Warcraft zu stehen und dann aus Frust wieder auf den Main-Char zu wechseln oder in einer Gilde zusein, wo sowieso nur Leute sind mit denen man nichts anfangen kann. Nette Leute kennen lernen und mit denen von Anfang an zusammen hochspielen und ein gutes Online-Verhältnis aufzubauen, bis 70 zusammen die Instanzen bewältigen und ab 70 vllt. sogar mit einem eingespielten Team raiden gehen.

Eure Vorraussetzungen zur Aunahme:

-Mindestens schon einmal bis 70 gespielt.
-Nett
-Twink Aktiv
-Abend-Raider
-über 14 Jahre alt sein!!
-Spass am Gildenverband
-etwas Forum aktiv

ihr müsst nicht:

-ständig verfügbar sein, diese Gilde soll für Abend-Raider sein, die mit ihrem Main nurnoch farm-Arbeiten und Raiden zu erledigen haben.

Wenn ihr intresse habt besucht unseren Forum: http://cleanslate.up-with.com/index.htm und schreibt eine kurze Bewerbung.


----------



## suppaRichie (10. November 2007)

Es gibt hier im Forum einen extra Teil für die Suche für Gildenmitglieder.

Aber das Problem werdet ihr immer wieder finden, Ich selber hatte mich auch mal überreden lassen eine Gilde zu gründen. Das problem war leider da ich ziemlich schnell lvlte und die andren nicht. Wie es meine Art ist half ich natürlich wo ich konnte, aber es lief immer öffter so ab das ich öffter den Twinks meiner Gildenmember half als ihren Mains. Zum schluss wars sogar soweit das sich einige Member beschwert hatten das ihre Mains nicht vorwärts kommen, und ich wieder Zeiten angesetzte wo wir wichige Pres und Inis machen, doch niemand kam mit seinem Main on. Das Ende vom Lied war, das später 6 Leute auf einmal leavten und nur ihre Twinks in der Gilde blieben, und ich diese auch jetzt bald schliesen werde. Mit meinem Main habe ich jetzt schon länger eine neue Gilde gefunden in der es mir sehr gut gefällt, und in der ich auch sehr gut voran komme.


----------

